# NFL schedule release



## pushpull7 (Apr 17, 2012)

NFL Schedule: 2012 Regular Season Week 1 Schedule

BRUTAL schedule for the 49ers..........BRUTAL!

Glad to see it's not the dall/jet/phi show totally hogging the primetime.

Don't think I'll get sunday ticket this year with so many thursday night games.


----------



## Robby the Robot (Apr 22, 2012)

Looks like the Steelers get first crack at the Broncos in the regular season. Hopefully they'll be able to get through that 14-day spell in October.


----------

